# Zebra2 + Zebra2 HZ Skins and Sound Sets



## chimuelo (Mar 20, 2016)

I absolutely love this guys work and dedication.
Just look at IceAge skin, and if you have Zebra2 HZ the skins and racks are incredible.

http://plugmon.org/massive-modular/




free upload




photo host


----------



## evilantal (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah. I've been loving these as well.
Feels like a new synth 

Sounds are great too, although not entirely my genre...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are the ones I am using, two are U-he alternative skins in the current 3898 builds (Zebra & Bazille) and the Diva one is a free third party one from the same guy Chim posted. There fresh, match Logic X's dark look better and workflow is good.

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ng-alternative-skin.51465/page-2#post-3935065


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 20, 2016)

I should have searched first, didn't somebody cashed in on the great skins and sounds.
I especially enjoy the access of the X/Y Modular page and the Matrix on the HZ Skin.




imgurl


----------



## Lannister (Mar 20, 2016)

They're great value for money too, he's updated them about 4 times since I bought them a little while ago. The "Massive Iceage" skin in the last update is great.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 20, 2016)

Years ago I heard Zebra2 and told myself if it only had a nice Ladder Filter or full range resonance on a 24db.
Then lacking very little I checked back after hearing Diva.
So glad I did that. 
Zebra2 HZ fills the gaps in my analog synths, Solaris hardware and my FS1r.

Best soft synth for live work I have. And I had Scope DSP Synths for years.
Their sound was superior over Native until the i7 hit the scene.
Wasnt long before cutting corners became history with native synths and effects.
So after 8 years of development I dove in.
Many developers moved on but some released really nice packages in 2014-15.
Discovered Plugmon didnt find the skins useful.
Tried other skins no biggie there.
But plugmon just kept fixing skins and updating soundsets and what a complete synth Zebra is.

Now I hear Sendys waveforms @ Soundcloud for Zebra2 even recently, and the talk of Zebta3.
Zebra3 will be an incredible synth.
For someone looking for a synth.....9 years of development. Winner here.


----------



## Lannister (Mar 20, 2016)

And for ZebraHZ owners Zebra3 will be a free upgrade. Bonus!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 20, 2016)

I swear I could fall in the toilet and come out smelling like a Rose.
Thats great news. Better keep an eye out at KVR......


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the share Chimuelo, it's always nice to change things visually sometimes .


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2016)

Lannister, have not seen the note about a free update for HZ owners on KVR, got a link btw ?

I think it will be a while yet for Z3. Re-Pro1 should be out in April after Superbooth and that will be protoware for 8 new filters which should determine which show up in some way in Z3. I know Urs has mentioned the new Synthex filter will be beyond Diva good.


----------



## Lannister (Mar 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Lannister, have not seen the note about a free update for HZ owners on KVR, got a link btw ?



Sure.

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=362210&sid=5b7b13d1ed4c538b90d703459779cc10


Price for Zebra2: 199$
Price for Zebra3: 249$
Upgrade V2->V3: 30$
Upgrade from Zebra2 + The Dark Zebra: Free


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone have any thoughts on ZebraHZ's life cycle apparently ending ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 22, 2016)

Urs said even after Z3 is out Z2 will be kept as a separate product (Z3 will be markedly different and patch compatibility with Z2 most likely won't happen).


----------



## pdub (Mar 22, 2016)

Really loving the plugmon Zebra skin as well.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice to have more than 1 PC.
I have several patches that might not work in Z3.
Still unclear if Z2 HZ patches will work in Z3.
Z2 might not in Z3 is what I understand so far.
But Zebra is such a great live axe I can suffer through sending 1 preset at a time to Z3 and re work them.
I only use about 5 Z2 HZ presets and 15 Z2.
Its worth any trouble to have Zebra in my template.


----------

